# Newb to AK



## Yondanchris (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello all, 

  as you know I have been debating learning AK by video or in person. 
Well I have come across a great local instructor who is willing to take me under his wing. 
He is a 1st generation Kenpo BB. I wanted to get some advice about your thoughts, tips, tricks, 
resources for a guy just starting (white belt) in American Kenpo? 

I am really excited to start this journey, although I wish I would have started many many years ago! 

Thanks for the feedback guys! 

Chris


----------



## Inkspill (Mar 22, 2011)

pay attention. ask questions when you have them. don't interrupt. do what is asked. most importantly, practice practice practice. attend every class you can. obey the rules and regulations of the association/school. consult your manual as a reference. practice practice practice.


----------

